# mosquito fish?



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Can you put Mosquito Fish with bettas?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

they come from the same toxonomic family as guppies do. so i would guess they could.

are they from a store or wild caught?

if wildcaught i would NOT, i repeat, NOT add them. they could be disease carriers.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I looked them up too, and read that they are compatible with other fish such as tetras, guppies, danios, so they should be fine.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

They are from the pet store. Do they need to live in a school? I'm just wondering, because I do want other fish


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

they would do best with a few yes


----------

